# Do you like fashion?



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Just curious. :wink:
I tried to cover several main viewpoints...you can choose as many as apply to you.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

no me gusta.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the look of some quirky street style fashions, I just can't afford to stay up to date with whatever is currently "in." So I just keep things quite classic and have them last me for a couple of seasons. You could call it mainstream, but I don't really dress like most people I see these days, which seems to be ultra trendy and flashy (at least where I live). Most importantly I just like comfortable, good quality clothing made from natural fibers. All this polyester I've seen around lately...ick. This consumer culture seems to be all about getting people to spend the most possible amount of money on poor quality items, and then in a month's time telling them that what they're wearing is out of date, only to have them fork out more money. The cycle continues. I don't want to get caught in it, even at the expense of not looking fashionable or edgy.


----------



## JoetheDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

I voted for mainstream, simple/tasteful fashion...


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

i wear plain clothing,its hard to like me for what i have if what i have id neutral. that way you like me for me


----------



## emii2014 (Dec 22, 2009)

Im like in love with fashion!


----------



## Mei (Feb 5, 2011)

I prefer minimalism, and maybe couple with mimic of a bit edgier fashionable pieces. "Smart casual" is the look I normally go for. 
I buy shoes more.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I would prefer to be naked, but I settle for avant garde. I wear very strange homemade things.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I would love to be naked. I find clothes too restrictive and limiting. But I definitely would rather dress in quirky, nonconventional fashions than boring, mainstream ones.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I voted for "I like mainstream, simple/tasteful fashion" and "I dislike any kind of fashion; clothes are purely functional for me." I think I fit somewhere in the middle. I don't particularly care for fashion, as I see it as unnecessary and a pain. I am very shy and I don't like drawing attention to myself, so I would rather wear plain things. However, if I do splurge, I'll spend money on simple, tasteful things that will last me a while (rather than the newest thing this season.) I couldn't care less about being up to date with trends.


----------



## SingingBird (May 2, 2011)

I don't much care for fashion. Give me jeans and a tee-shirt and I'm good!


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I sew some of my clothes just for the hell of it-- too often, I know EXACTLY what I want and can't find it in my size, can't find it for a decent price, or can't find it at all. Why spend $60 on something I could easily make myself for $15 with so much more customization involved?

It's art that everyone around me can and will see on a daily basis... an exhibition of a piece of myself every day, and hell, I really don't mind the stares.


----------



## quietfever (Aug 6, 2011)

I LOVE fashion. But I'm into my *own* fashion, not into the current styles.


----------



## ayu (May 20, 2010)

For me, fashions are simple and comfortable clothes.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm an ISFJ, and I like mainstream fashion. Though sometimes I don't care and view clothes as fully functional, so both apply.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a love-hate relationship with fashion.
I do not like the "fashion world." I think it's shallow and pointless. I do not like trends.
And yet... I can't help it. I really like clothes. I put a lot of care into choosing what I wear. I want my clothes to reflect the way I want to be seen.

Bah, I'll just go naked.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I so wish I knew how to make clothes.


----------

